# Whats Special About this Tank?



## shane_van_axle_rod (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251245459474?nma=true&si=63toc0KL5InVrrFgHDlg7heoO24%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

I stumbled across this on ebay.  Obviously there is something about this tank that I don't understand.  I figured it would go around $150.  I ask because I have one similar, in red, still on the bike (24in Schwinn Tornado Deluxe).  If its truly worth that much I can't hardly afford to keep it.  If anyone has any insight or any justification for this price, I would love to hear your thoughts.  Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Shane... join the rich and famous.
if you have a 20" boy's tank bike or parts...for some unGodly reason, this stuff is gold to the collector(if I had to keep it, you couldn't give it to me).


----------



## shane_van_axle_rod (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe this isn't as similar as I thought then.  My Tornado is a 24.  But, visibly they look almost the same.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

Their tanks are worth maybe double what a 26" brings, but no where near a 20".


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2013)

I am equally baffled by the 20" Schwinn tank bike price phenomenon.  The last Elgin Robin tank on Ebay sold for about what that tank is @ right now and Robin tanks are WAY cooler than any little kids bike tank, and that's a fact not just my opinion BTW.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 21, 2013)

*damn*

I shouldn't have melted the box of these down to make usable sheet metal. Seriously, why have a bike you can't ride!?.. Or look like a goof doing so?


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 21, 2013)

I think they're valuable in a way precisely because adults can't ride them.
Because they're small, they might make a good display.

Also, because adults cannot ride them, few have survived.
I'm sure kids bashed them and probably left them out in the yard.  
When outgrown, they were likely stored behind the shed more often than in the shed or in the garage.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 21, 2013)

*It would be funny*

If it was just a plain 26 tank, I've seen a lot of stuff marked as 20 inch and they really mean 26, most 26 inch bikes do measure 20 inches, also there are 60s 20 inch mid weight cantilever bikes discribed as 1950's, I've asked on some of em and they was nice to send me serial #s. I've been ignored by a few, also I've seen em buy now and last an hour or two. Some of these buyers don't know what to look for. Any way this tanks legit.


----------



## shane_van_axle_rod (Mar 21, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> If it was just a plain 26 tank, I've seen a lot of stuff marked as 20 inch and they really mean 26, most 26 inch bikes do measure 20 inches, also there are 60s 20 inch mid weight cantilever bikes discribed as 1950's, I've asked on some of em and they was nice to send me serial #s. I've been ignored by a few, also I've seen em buy now and last an hour or two. Some of these buyers don't know what to look for. Any way this tanks legit.




Yes that would be funny.  Like I said earlier in the thread, my tank looks identical to this aside from the color and that came off of a 24 in Tornado.  I noticed the auction shows measurements, when I get home tonight I'm going to measure mine.  If mine measures the same, you'll be seeing mine going up for auction as well.

I understand that these tanks can be rare, but I still do not get it.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

20" Schwinns are the Plymouth 'Cuda's of bicycles......


----------



## how (Mar 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> 20" Schwinns are the Plymouth 'Cuda's of bicycles......




really? I thought guys didnt want them much..I have a 20" skipper..its worth a lot? lol
I doubt it.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 21, 2013)

*Put a tank on it!*



bricycle said:


> 20" Schwinns are the Plymouth 'Cuda's of bicycles......






how said:


> really? I thought guys didnt want them much..I have a 20" skipper..its worth a lot? lol
> I doubt it.






Put a tank on it and say its a rare, never seen 1950's ballooner, like most of the stuff that comes up and snatch 2 grand. But seriously that's a clean lil bike.


----------

